# Problem installing perl



## myha (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to install perl (well, to change some compile options) and I receive the following error:


```
[root@server /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8]# make install
===>  Installing for perl-threaded-5.8.9
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/perl5.8 already installed
===>   An older version of lang/perl5.8 is already installed (perl-5.8.9)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/perl5.8
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

I tried make deinstall, ... but nothing helps, I receive the same error each time...

```
perl-5.8.9          Practical Extraction and Report Language
```

Help?


----------



## Plague (Jan 27, 2009)

run pkgdb -F after deinstalling perl


----------



## ale (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html#PORTS-UPGRADING


----------



## myha (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for the reply.

I tried pkgdb -F, it found 2 duplicate perl modules (one from ports and cpan), now it is fine. I still receive the same error....

ports are up to date, I receive warnings though when I try to upgrade:

```
[root@server /usr/ports/lang]# portupgrade -ai
--->  Session started at: Tue, 27 Jan 2009 11:11:18 +0100
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 19674 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000...... ..... done]
--->  Skipping 'textproc/p5-XML-NamespaceSupport' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 1 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'devel/p5-Test-Harness' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 2 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-Pod-Perldoc-3.15' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 3 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'textproc/p5-Pod-Simple' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 4 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-autodie-1.998' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 5 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-B-Debug-1.11' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 6 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'textproc/p5-Text-Balanced' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 7 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-libwww-perl-5.823' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 8 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'devel/p5-Devel-Symdump' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 9 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'lang/p5-Switch' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 10 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'devel/p5-Time-HiRes' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 11 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-Net-Traceroute-PurePerl-0.10' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 12 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Skipping 'bsdpan-Time-Format-1.09' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 13: 0 done, 13 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- textproc/p5-XML-NamespaceSupport (bsdpan-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09)
	- devel/p5-Test-Harness (bsdpan-Test-Harness-3.14)
	-  (bsdpan-Pod-Perldoc-3.15)
	- textproc/p5-Pod-Simple (bsdpan-Pod-Simple-3.07)
	-  (bsdpan-autodie-1.998)
	-  (bsdpan-B-Debug-1.11)
	- textproc/p5-Text-Balanced (bsdpan-Text-Balanced-undef)
	-  (bsdpan-libwww-perl-5.823)
	- devel/p5-Devel-Symdump (bsdpan-Devel-Symdump-2.08)
	- lang/p5-Switch (bsdpan-Switch-2.14)
	- devel/p5-Time-HiRes (bsdpan-Time-HiRes-1.9719)
	-  (bsdpan-Net-Traceroute-PurePerl-0.10)
	-  (bsdpan-Time-Format-1.09)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 13 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Session ended at: Tue, 27 Jan 2009 11:11:34 +0100 (consumed 00:00:16)
[root@server /usr/ports/lang]#
```

Maybe the problem is that I installed some perl modules from ports and some via cpan...?


----------



## myha (Jan 27, 2009)

well, portupgrade -fi resolved it...

```
[root@server /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8]# portupgrade -fi
--->  Session started at: Tue, 27 Jan 2009 11:46:57 +0100
** Detected a package name change: perl (lang/perl5.8) -> 'perl-threaded' (lang/perl5.8)
--->  Reinstallation of lang/perl5.8 started at: Tue, 27 Jan 2009 11:46:57 +0100
--->  Reinstalling 'perl-5.8.9' (lang/perl5.8)
OK? [yes] yes
```
I changed perl to threaded, which I guess caused problems. Maybe I should first deinstall with old options and then reinstall with new one?

anyway, it wors now, so thanks for answers.

brm


----------



## ale (Jan 27, 2009)

After updating perl, you may want to run perl-after-upgrade.
Read the man page about it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2009)

> --->  Skipping 'bsdpan-Pod-Perldoc-3.15' *because it is held by user* (specify -f to force)


Did you edit pkgtools.conf?



> # HOLD_PKGS: array
> #
> # This is a list of ports you don't want portupgrade(1) to upgrade,
> # portversion(1) to suggest upgrading, or pkgdb(1) to fix.
> ...





> Maybe the problem is that I installed some perl modules from ports and some via cpan...?


Yep.. This is what pkgtools.conf says (by default):


> HOLD_PKGS = [
> 'bsdpan-*',
> ]



If possible try to use the fbsd port.. The CPAN installed modules aren't updated with any of the pkgtools. You will have to use CPAN to update those.


----------



## Lido (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm having a similar issue probably because I installed a few modules via cpan, is it a problem to remove them and then try to install via ports?


```
# portupgrade -R bsdpan-TimeDate
[Gathering depends for devel/p5-TimeDate . done]
[Exclude up-to-date packages . done]
--->  Skipping 'devel/p5-TimeDate' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - devel/p5-TimeDate (bsdpan-TimeDate-1.20)
```


----------



## Lido (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, wait, p5-TimeDate is probably something that came in with php5 or something related to it, not ports. Any idea how I can fix that? Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2011)

devel/p5-TimeDate


----------

